# Decoy training



## Kevin Barrett (Dec 16, 2009)

Is there events or seminars close to Indiana to get a more polished training for decoying?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Define "decoy".


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

What venue


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Is there a specific sport/discipline that you are wanting to learn?

If you like PSA, there might be a decoy school in Columbus, Ohio (before the Midwest PSA Decoy Camp). You could ask about it on their forum...

Otherwise, I'd say contact and visit clubs around you and check websites of anything you are interested in.

Good luck.

p.s. A book that I'd recommend for basics of body language of dogs and of decoys is Decoys and Aggression. http://www.dogwise.com/itemdetails.cfm?ID=DGT219


----------



## Kevin Barrett (Dec 16, 2009)

I like PSA but would not mind learning more for schutzhund also. I want to clean up and learn more on taking bites and how to put a dog into different drives. And have someone more experienced standing by to correct me or tell me what to do the same.


----------



## Michael Pulford (May 7, 2007)

Give Ronnie a call he is in elkheart , and is a great guy you'll learn a lot from him.....and he has alot of fun doing it which is verry important...
http://www.greatlakesworkingdog.com/


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

As far as schutzhund gos and maybe even more about protection and police and different drives you have Mike Diehl and Nate Harves. Nate is one of the top helpers and is also Mike personal helper. Mike is a National champion this year and has been a few times and is also been on the world team and Not 100 percent sure but I think he is this year to.317-714-8781 mikes # ,317-965-9742 is Nates number. Good luck.


----------



## Cate Helfgott (Feb 16, 2009)

Kevin Barrett said:


> I like PSA but would not mind learning more for schutzhund also. I want to clean up and learn more on taking bites and how to put a dog into different drives. And have someone more experienced standing by to correct me or tell me what to do the same.


Actually -- this is kind of a neat point...but PSA just added a sleeve division and I believe that they are going to start going over sleeve mechanics in their decoy camps.

I'm thinking I am going to try and participate myself in one this year if I can make it. Dont imagine I'll pass anything...but the learning's what's important! :-D

~Cate


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Cate Helfgott said:


> Actually -- this is kind of a neat point...but PSA just added a sleeve division and I believe that they are going to start going over sleeve mechanics in their decoy camps.
> 
> I'm thinking I am going to try and participate myself in one this year if I can make it. Dont imagine I'll pass anything...but the learning's what's important! :-D
> 
> ~Cate


Cate,
Good for you more people need a open mind of learning. You are never to old to learn something new. Theres alot of people out there that think they know it all and have a answer for everything those are the ones to stay away from. I like your honesty and its okay to just say you dont know if you dont. Anyways thought I would say I appreciate your openness and honesty. We all need to follow in your steps.=D>


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

I like you Harry...


----------



## Kevin Barrett (Dec 16, 2009)

Do you have to be in a PSA club to get the training


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Kevin Barrett said:


> Do you have to be in a PSA club to get the training



Its always easiest to join a club and get people to teach you.

First, do you know how to train a dog? And do you understand marker training?


----------



## Kevin Barrett (Dec 16, 2009)

I have some decoy experience and marker training not much on decoy. There is no PSA club in Indianapolis. Not many places to learn here. I am wanting to do something in PSA.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Kevin Barrett said:


> I have some decoy experience and marker training not much on decoy. There is no PSA club in Indianapolis. Not many places to learn here. I am wanting to do something in PSA.



you didn't answer the question.


----------



## Kevin Barrett (Dec 16, 2009)

Im not a master trainer but I have been doing it for a year or so now. I understand the drives and when to marker and getting the dog to target and bite sleeves, I have taken a few bites off dogs that were already trained very well. But I need to find out more about the decoy side then I know, like how to read the dog better, to know when and how to change and put dogs into different drives and get feed back to know whats right and wrong.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Kevin Barrett said:


> Do you have to be in a PSA club to get the training


At a PSA Decoy Camp? No

I recommend attending. 
The cost of the event includes your membership for a year...

And there was just a thread recently about folks in Indy starting to train for PSA, I think. 
Maybe hook up with them.

If you can learn from ScH helpers, do. 
It'll help you for catching and driving PSA dogs in a suit.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Chad, When are we going to get together? I really wanna come see Cynic. Danny was telling me that Little Cricket is frigging Gem. That litter sure has the promise. ...Cannot wait to see them dogs start competeing. 

I wish John would have let me know, he was just in Cinncinati, I would have tried to make plans for us all to train.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey Jim, give me a call or PM me or FB or whatever... 

Just let us know when's good for you and Addie.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Try the DVG America website for clubs, events, and phun in your area.


----------

